# Can someone give me a list of foods my hedgie can eat?



## boxerdoglover567 (Nov 14, 2011)

I need a list of what i can give my hedgie.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you look around on this section of the forum, there's plenty of information. Use the search feature if you can't find what you're looking for just scrolling through the topics.

However, here's a few topics that may help you.

Cat food list: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

Raw/holistic foods/diets: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=12297&start=70&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=holistic

Fruit and veggie list: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit+and+veggie


----------



## ravingpurplewolff (Oct 7, 2014)

What about natures variety instinct chicken flavor?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's usually best to start a new thread if you have questions.  We try to avoid people posting on old threads, and this one is from almost three years ago.

To answer your question though, Nature's Variety is a fantastic brand and I love them. However, the regular NV Instinct chicken kibble (this one - http://www.instinctpetfood.com/product/instinct-grain-free-kibble-cat-food-chicken ) is too high in protein. You want protein to be 35% or below. The healthy weight version - http://www.instinctpetfood.com/product/instinct-grain-free-healthy-weight-kibble-cat-food-chicken-0 - would be a better choice, mixed with something with a bit lower protein. The limited ingredient turkey would work too, though it's a bit high in fat - http://www.instinctpetfood.com/product/instinct-grain-free-limited-ingredient-kibble-cat-food-turkey Fat's not always bad, it's usually okay for babies to have higher fat food, and some hedgehogs are runners & need it. Most hedgehogs do best with fat percentages between 10-15% though.

There's more flavors & such of NV kibble that would probably be acceptable, go through & check the other flavors! Just check the protein & fat percentages first.


----------

